# I CHAT myself



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

GoPitBull Chat


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

chatting alone sucks, i always win the arguements


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah Gyps? I always loose those arguments. I just give up to easy


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

im chatting.... OH YAH!!! all over the place....


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

frufru-dog said:


> chatting alone sucks, i always win the arguements


im winning again someone please come stop the silent treatment i am giving myself!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

im sitting all alone talking to myself somebody come entertain me please


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

seems to be the theme of the pit bull chat


----------



## Bryanne (Apr 29, 2009)

The only time it seems there are ever people on it, is at night. Which is good with me. I'm a night owl!


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

everytime I am in there I am lonely oh so lonely I was Mr. Lonely all alone!!!


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

lets start a party in there cmon peoples lets burn it down !


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Chatting!!! Or trying to! LOL


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

im so lonelllyyyyyyyyyyyyy im so lonelllylyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Or N.Korean leader Kim Jong-il put it...i am soo roonreee...soo roonreeee


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

:goodpost: awwww hans brick.... im in the chat... naked!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

I will join you!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

dammit...i am trying!...not my fault your soo damn boring!...lol jk


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Im cleaning chat off the walls... that stuff gets everywhere!.... CHHHAAAATTTTT!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

I am there man...THE party has arrived!


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm chatting as well... but uh... i'm so new, i feel so arone...


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

Anybody up??? i'm the only one in chat! come join me!!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

my fingers are CHATtering...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

anyone? anyone at all????


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Dont CHAT on me lol.... CHAT with me LOL... CHAAAAAT!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Having dinner...be there in a bit.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

CHAAAAAAAAYAAAAAAAYAAAAAAAYAAAAAAT hehehehehe

thats my BONO from U2 chat call LOL


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

We were chatting all this time...where were you....


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

and now the call of the northern chatter yack ....... CHAAAaaaaAAAAAaaYAAAYaaaaYAAAAAT!! CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT! chaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAyAAAAAAAAAAYaaaaaayAAAAAAAATTTT!


----------

